# Huge list of Mammals, reptiles, Insects & Birds for sale !



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Unreal....i recieved this email offering me quite a selection of animals....i cant believe some stuff thats on there...i was tempted, but then when i noticed where the company was based i didnt bother !....impressive list though !!

*{1}. **LIVE PRIMATES FROM TANZANIA EXPOTS* 
*YELLOW BABOON--------PAPIO CYNOCEPHALUS @ $ 400.00* 
*OLIVE BABOON-------------PAPIO ANUBIS @ $ 400.00* 
*VERVET MONKEY-----------CHLOROCEBUS AETHIOPS @ $ 250.00* 
*BLUE MONKEY --------------CERCOPITHECUS MITIS @ $ 350.00* 

* {2}.**LIVE ANIMALS MAMMALS** -;* 

*BUSH PIG------------POTAMOCHOERUS PORCUS @ $ 2,500.00* 
*IMPALA -------------- AEPHYCEROS MELAMPUS @ $ 700.00* 
*THOMSON'S GAZELLE -------------GAZELLA THOMSONII @ $ 800.00* 
*GRANT'S GAZELLE ------------------GAZELLA GRANTI @ $ 800.00* 
*WILDBEEST ----------------------------CONNNOCHAETES TAURINUS @ $ 2,500.00* 
*KIRKI'S DIK-DIK------------------------MADOQUA KIRKII @ $ 150.00* 
*COMMON DUIKER-------------------SYLVICAPRA GRIMMIA @ $ 1,500.00* 
*PLAIN'S ZEBRA ----------------------EQUUS BURCHELLI @ $ 2,500.00* 
*GROUND SQUIRREL --------------XERUS RUTILUS @ $ 100.00* 
*TREE SQUIRREL -------------------PARAXERUS OCHRACEUS @ $ 100.00* 
*SMITH'S BUSH SQUIRREL------PARAXERUS CEPAPI @ $ 100.00* 
*SOUTH AFRICA** CREASTED PORCUPINE------HYSTRIX AFRICAE-AUSTRALIS @ $ 2,000* 
*NORTH AFRICAN CREASTED PORCUPINE----HYSTRIX CRISTATA @ $ 2,000.00* 
*SPRING HARE -------PEDETES CAPENSIS @ $ 180.00* 
*SPOTTED HYAENA ---------------CROCUTA CROCUTA @ $ 1,600.00* 
*SERVAL CAT --------------------FELIS SERVAL @ $ 600.00* 
*SMALL SPOTTED GENET -----------GENETTA GENETTA @ $ 700.00* 
*RUSTY SPOTTED GENET------------GENETTA TIGRINA @ $ 700.00* 
*EAST AFRICAN CIVET--------------CIVETTICTIS CIVETTA @ $ 600.00* 
*DWARF MONGOOSE --------------HELOGALE PARVULA @ $ 180.00* 
*WHITE TAILED MONGOOSE -----INCNEUMIA ALIBICAUDA @ $ 250.00* 
*BANDED MONGOOSE -------------MUNGOS MUNGO @ $ 120.00* 
*FOUR-TOED HEDGEHOG ---------ATELERIX ALBIVENTRIS @ $ 50.00* 
*RATEL/HONEY BADGER ----------MALLIVORA CAPENSIS @ $ 1,800.00* 
*AFRICAN CLAWLESS OTTER ----AONYX CAPENSIS @ $ 2,000.00* 
*SPOTTED NECKED OTTER --------LUTRA MACULLICOLLIS @ $ 2,000.00* 
*AARDVARK ----------------------ORYCTEROPUS AFER @ $ 2,500.00* 

 *{3}. * *PRICE LIST OF REPTILES POISON SNAKE’S -;* 

* 25 HDS. BOOMSLANG---------------Dispholidus typis @ $ 95.00* 
*100 HDS. RED SPPITTING COBRA ---------------- Naja pallida @ $ 100.00* 
* 25 HDS. BLACK-NECKED SPITTING COBRA ---------- Naja nigrocollis @ $ 100.00* 
* 50 HDS. MOZAMBIQUE SPITTING COBRA -------------- Naja mossambica @ $ 75.00* 
* 50 HDS. EGYPTIAN COBRA -------------------- Naja haje @ $ 75.00* 
* 25 HDS. FOREST COBRA ----------------------- Naja melanoleuca complex @ $ 85.00* 
*100 HDS. GREEN MAMBA ----------------- Dendroaspis angusticeps @ $ 95.00* 
*100 HDS. JAMESON’S MAMBA ------------- Dendroaspis jamesoni @ $ 100.00* 
*100 HDS. BLACK MAMBA --------------------- Dendroaspis polylepis @ $ 100.00* 
* 10 HDS. CAPE FILE SNAKE ------------------ Mehelya capensis @ $ 75.00* 
* 10 HDS. BLACK FILE SNAKE ---------------- Mehelya nyassae @ $ 75.00* 
* 10 HDS. RHOMBIC NIGHT ADDER ----------- Causus rhombeatus @ $ 50.00* 
* 10 HDS. SNOUTED NIGHT ADDER ------------- Causus defilippil @ $ 50.00* 
*100 HDS. GREEN NIGHT ADDER ----------------- Causus resimus @ $ 100.00* 
* 50 HDS. KENYA HORNED ADDER -------------- Bitis worthingtoni @ $ 130.00* 
*100 HDS. PUFF ADDER ------------------------------ Bitis arientans @ $ 50.00* 
*100 HDS. GABOON VIPER ----------------------- Bitis gabonica @ $ 50.00* 
* 50 HDS. NOSE-HORNED VIPER -------------- Bitis nasicornis @ $ 120.00* 
* 50 HDS. HORNED BUSH VIPER --------------- Atheris ceratophorus @ $ 130.00* 
*50 HDS. MOUNT KENYA BUSH VIPER ------------- Atheris desaixi @ $ 130.00* 
*100 HDS. ROUGH-SCALED BUSH VIPER ------------- Atheris hispida @ $ 130.00* 
* 50 HDS. GREEN BUSH VIPER ------------------------- Atheris squamiger @ $ 140.00* 
*100 HDS. GREAT LAKES BUSH VIPER ----------------- Atheris nitchei @ $ 60.00* 
* 20 HDS. GOLDEN TREE COBRA ----------------------- Pseudahaje goldii @ $ 150.00* 
* 20 HDS. OLIVE GRASS SNAKE ----------------------- Psammophis mossambica @ $ 50* 
* 20 HDS. USAMBARA GARTER SNAKE -------------- Elapsoidea ***** @ * 
* {4}.** NON-POISON SNAKES -;* 

*100 HDS. BROWN HOUSE SNAKE --------------- Lamprophis fuliginosus @ $ 35.00* 
*100 HDS.NORTHERN BROWN HOUSE SNAKE ----------- Lamprophis fuliginosus @ $ 35.00* 
*100 HDS. SOOTY-HOUSE SNAKE ---------------- Lamprophis fuliginosus @ $ 35.00* 
* 20 HDS. SLUG EATERS SNAKE------------------ Duberris lutrix complex @ $ 40.00* 
* 30 HDS. MOLE SNAKE -------------------------- Pseudaspis cana @ $ 40.00* 
*100 HDS. STRIPED SKAAPSTEKER ------------ Psammophylas tritaeniatus @ $ 35.00* 
* 20 HDS. EASTERN TGER SNAKE ---------------- Telescopus semiannulatus @ $ 40.00* 
*100 HDS. WESTERN GREEN SNAKE -------------- Philothamnus angolensis @ $ 25.00* 
*100 HDS. GREEN WATER SNAKE ------------------- Philothamnus hoplogaster @ $ 25.00* 
*100 HDS. COMMON EGG EATER -------------------- Dasypeltis scabra @ $ 35.00* 
*100 HDS. EAST AFRICAN EGG EATER ------------ Dasypeltis medici @ # 45.00* 

* {5}. **PRICE LIST OF REPTILES-;* 

*600 HDS. LONG TAIL SAND LIZARD --------------- Latastia johnstoni @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. LONG TAIL SKINK ------------------Latastia longicaudata @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. STRIPPED SKINK ------------------- Trachylepis striata @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. SOUTHERN RAINBOW SKINK ---------- Trachylepis margaritifer @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. SUNDEVALL’S WRITHINK SKINK ------------ Lygosoma sundevalli @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. PETER’S WRTHINK SKINK -------------------- Lygosoma afrum* 
*600 HDS. FOUR-TOED BURROWING SKINK ---------- Sespina telradactyla @ $ 3.50* 
*600 HDS. SPECKLED-LIPPED SKINK ------------------- Trachylepis maculilabris @ $ 3.50* 
*600 HDS. BOULENGER’S SKINK -------------------------- Trachylepis boulengeri @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. SHORT-NECKED SKINK ------------------------- Trachylepis brevicolis @ $ 3.00* 
*500 HDS. VARIABLE SKINK -------------------------- Trachylepis varia @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. EASTERN BLUE-TAILED GLIDING LIZARD ----------- Holaspis guentheri @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. JACKSON ’S FOREST LIZARDS ----------------------- Aldofus jacksonii @ $ 3.00* 
*800 HDS. ROUGH-SCALED PLATED LIZARD -------------- Gerrhosaurus mojar @ $ 5.00* 
*800 HDS. YELLOW TROATED PLATED LIZARD -------------- Gerrhosaurus flavigularis @ $ 5.00* 
*800 HDS. BLACK LINED PLATED LIZARD ----------------- Gerrhosaurus nigrolineatus @ $ 5.00* 
*100 HDS. ROUGH-BLACK SCALED LINE PLATED--------- Gerrhosaurus nigrolineatusmajor @ $ 5.50* 
*150 HDS. UKINGA GIRDLED LIZARD ---------------------------- Cordylus ukingensis @ $ 4.50* 
*150 HDS. MAASAI GIRDLED LIZARD ---------------------------- Cordylus beraducci @ $ 4.50* 
*150 HDS. EAST AFRICAN TROPICAL GIRDLED LIZARD ------------ Cordylus tropidosternum @ $ 3.50* 
*300 HDS. WATER MONITOR --------------------- Varanus niloticus @ $ 30.00* 
* 50 HDS. ROCK MONITOR ------------------------- Varanus albigularis @ $ 35.00* 
*800 HDS. RED-HEADED AGAMA -------------------- Agama agama @ $ 1.50* 
*800 HDS. SPINY TAILED AGAMA -------------------- Agama armata @ $ 2.50* 
*800 HDS. MWANZA ROCK AGAMA ----------------- Agama mwanzae @ $ 2.00* 
*600 HDS. TREE AGAMA ------------------- Acanthocerrcus atricollis @ $ 3.50* 

* {6}. FAMILLY GECKOS -;* 
*2,000 HDS. COMMON HOUSE GECKOS ------------------- Hemidactylus mabouia @ $ 1.50* 
* 200 HDS. USAMBARA FOREST GECKOS --------------- Cnemaspis Africana @ $ 2.50* 
* 300 HDS. NYIKA GECKOS ---------------------------------- Hemidactylus squmalatus @ $ 2.50* 
* 700 HDS. CAP DWARF GECKOS ------------------------ Lygodactylus capensis @ $ 2.50* 
*1,000 HDS. YELLOW HEADED DWARF GECKOS ---------- Lygodactylus picturatus @ $ 2.50* 
* 600 HDS. WHITE HEADED DWARF GECKOS ------------ Lygodactylus mombasicus @ $ 3.00* 
* 300 HDS. ULUGURU LEAF-TOED GECKOS ------------- Urocotyledin wolterstifsi @ $ 3.50* 
*1,000 HDS. TURNER’S THICK-TOED GECKOS ------------ Pachydactylus tuerneri @ $ 2.50* 
* 700 HDS. TETE THICK-TOED GECKOS ------------------ Pachydactylus tetensis @ $ 2.50* 
*1,000 HDS. EAST AFRICAN LIDED GECKOS ------------- Holodactylus Africana @ $ 2.50* 
* 100 HDS. GREEN DAY GECKOS ----------------------- Phelsuma dubia @ $ 3.50* 
* 300 HDS. BARBOUR’S GECKOS -------------------- Hemidactylus barbouri @ $ 3.50* 
*1,000 HDS. HELCTRIC BLUE GECKOS ----------- Lygodactylus Williamsii @ $ 45.00 * 

* {7}. CHAMAELEO SPECIES- ;* 

* 100 HDS. GIANT ONE HORNED CHAMELEON --------------------- Chamaeleo melleri @ $ 25.00* 
* 100 HDS. FLAP NECKED CHAMELEON ---------------------- Chamaeleo dilepsis @ $ 8.00* 
* 100 HDS. FISCHER’S TWO HORNED CHAMELEON ------- Bradypodyon fischerii @ $ 8.00* 
* 150 HDS. TAVETE TWO HORNED CHAMELEON ---------------- Bradypodyon tavetanum @ $ 8.00* 
* 20 HDS. USAMBARA THREE HORNED CHAMELEON ---------- Chamaeleo deremensis @ $ 40.00* 
* 20 HDS. MERU THREE HORNED CHAMELEON ---------------- Chamaeleo jacksonii merumontana @ $ 40.00* 
* 20 HDS. WERNERI THREE HORNED CHAMELEON ----------- Chamaeleo wernerii @ $ 10.00* 
* 20 HDS. UPOROTO THREE HORNED CHAMELEON ---------- Chamaeleo fuelebornii @ $ 10.00* 
* 50 HDS. USAMBARA TWO HORNED CHAMELEON ----------- Chamaeleo fischeri @ $ 20.00* 
* 22 HDS. SLENDER CHAMELEON -------------------- Chamaeleo gracilis @ $ 10.00* 
* 22 HDS. SIDE STRIEPED CHAMELEON ----------- Chamaeleo bitaeniatus @ $ 10.00* 
* 22 HDS. RWENZORI SIDE STRIEPED CHAMELEON ---------- Chamaeleo rudis @ $ 10.00* 
* 500 HDS. KENYA LEAF CHAMELEON ------------------ Rieppeleon kersten @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. BEARDLESS LEAF CHAMELEON ----------- Rieppleon brachyurus @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. KENYA PIGMY CHAMELEON ----------------- Rhampholeon kersternii @ $ 4.00* 
* 500 HDS. BEARDED PIGMY CHAMELEON ------------ Rhampholeon brevicaudatus @ $ 4.00* 
* 500 HDS. ULUGURU PIGMY CHAMELEON ------------ Rhampholeon ulugurensis @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. RUNGWE PIGMY CHAMELEON -------------- Rhampholeon rungwensis @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. PIGMY LEAF CHAMELEON ---------------- Rhampholeon temporalis @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. PIGMY LEAF CHAMELEON ------------------ Rhampholeon nchisiensis @ $ 5.00* 
* 500 HDS. PIGMY LEAF CHAMELEON ----------------- Rhampholeon accimratus @ $ 50.00* 
* 500 HDS. PIGMY LEAF CHAMELEON ----------------- Rhampholeon spinosum @ $ 30.00* 


 {8}. AMPHIBIANS - ; 

*300 HDS. MULLER’S TROPICAL PLANTANA ------------ Xenopus mulleri @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. MARBLED SNOUT-BURROWER --------------- Hemisus marmoratus @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. GARMAN’S TOAD ------------------- Bufo garmani @ $ 4.50* 
*600 HDS. GUTTRAL TOAD -------------------- Bufo gutturalis @ $ 4.50* 
*600 HDS. FLAT-BACKED TOAD ------------- Bufo maculates @ $ 5.00* 
*600 HDS. RED TOAD ----------------------------- Schismaderma carens @ $ 6.00* 
*600 HDS. RED-BANDED RUBBER FROG ---------------- Phrynomantis bifasciatus @ $ 3.50* 
*600 HDS. PETER’S FORM-NEST FROG -------------------- Chiromantis petersi @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. GREY TREE FROG ------------------------------ Chiromantis xerampelina @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. COMMON REED FROG -------------------------- Hyperolius viridiflavusl @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. COMMON REED FROG ------------------------- Hyperolius marmoratus @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. COMMON REED FROG ------------------------ Hyperolius goetzei @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. CMMON REED FROG ---------------------------- Hyperolius mariae @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. PARKER’S REED FROG ----------------------- Hyperolius parkeri @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. SPOTTED REED FROG ----------------------- Hyperolius puncticulatus @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. TINKER REED FROG ------------------------- Hyperolius tuberlinguis @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. RED-SPOTTED REED FROG ---------------- Hyperolius mitchelli @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. GREATER LEAF-FORDING FROG ----------- Afrixalus fornasini @ $ 2.50* 
*300 HDS. SHORT-LEGGED LEAF-FORDING FROG --------------- Afrixalus brachycnemis @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. BUBLING SENEGAL KASSINA --------------------- Kassina senegalensis @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. RED-LEGGED KASSINA ------------------ Kassina maculata @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. YELLOW-SPOTTED TREE FROG -------------------- Leptopelis flavomaculatus @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. EASTERN PUDDLE FROG ----------------- Phrynobatrachus acridoides @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. MABABE PUDDLE FROG -------------------- Phrynobatrachus mababiensis @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. ORNATE FROG --------------------------- Hildebrandtia ornata @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. DWARF BULLFROG ---------------------- Pyxicephalus edulis @ $ 6.00* 
*300 HDS. AFRICAN BULLFROG ------------------- Pyxepphalus africanus @ $ 4.00* 
*300 HDS. MASCARENE RIEDGE FROG ---------- Ptychadena tainioscelis @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. SHARP-NOSED RIDGED FROG ----------- Ptychadena axyrhynchus @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. ANGOLA RIVE FROG -------------------- Afrana angolensis @ $ 3.00* 
*
*


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

* {9}. Live insects* 

*2,000 hds. Tail less rock scorpion @ $ 2.50* 
*2,000 hds. Black scopion @ $ 2.50* 
*2,000 hds, flat black scorpion @ $ 2.50* 
* 500 hds. Red scorpion @ $ 3.50* 
* 500 hds. Yellow scorpion @ $ 3.50* 
* 500 hds. Usambara forest scorpion @ $ 3.00* 
* 500 hds. Orrange usambara baboon spider @ $ 3.50* 
*2,000 hds. Grey starbus baboon spider @ $ 2.50* 
*2,000 hds. Orange trap door spider @ $ 3.00* 
*2,000 hds. Black trap door spider @ $ 3.00* 
*2,000 hds. Red trap door spider @ $ 3.00* 
*2,000 hds, kilimajaro starbus baboon spider @ $ 2.50* 
*2,000 hds. Hair legg baboon spider @ $ 3.50* 
*2,000 hds. Black baboon spider @ $ 3.50* 
*2,000 hds. Feth legg baboon spider @ $ 3.50* 
*2,000 hds, small feth legg spider @ $ 3.50* 
* 50 hds. King baboon spider @ $ 3.50* 
*2,000 hds. Red spider @ $ 5.00* 
*3,000 hds. Giant black millipedes @ $ 2.00* 
*3,000 hds. Black body & red-legged millipedes @ $ 2.00* 
* 500 hds. Small red legged millipedes @ $ 2.00* 
*1,000 hds. White legged millipedes @ $ 2.50* 
*1,000 hds. Pill buggs millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
*1,000 hds. Yellow footed millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
*1,000 hds. Pink footed millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
* 500 hds. Ghana chocolate millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
* 500 hds. Brown body millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
* 500 hds. Green body millipedes @ $ 3.00* 
* 500 hds. Usambara forest millipedes @ $ 2.50* 
* 500 hds. Ghana banded millipedes @ $ 2.00* 
* 100 hds. Green mantis @ $ 3.00* 
* 100 hds. Brown mantis @ $ 3.00* 
* 100 hds. Left mantis @ $ 3.00* 
* 100 hds. 9 desember mantis @ $ 3.00* 
* 100 hds. Yellow mantis @ $ 3.00* 
* 100 hds. Giant green mantis @ $ 3.50* 
* 100 hds. Giant brow mantis @ $ 3.50* 
* 500 hds. Stick mantis @ $ 3.00* *
*


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

*{10}. PRICE LIST OF LIVE BIRDS* 

*600 HDS. BLUE- CAPPED CORDON BLEU ----------- Uraenginthus cyanocephalus @ $ 2.00* 
*600 HDS. RED-CHEEKED CORDON BLEU ----------- Uraenginthus bengalus @ $ 2.00* 
*300 HDS. CORDON BLEU ---------------------- Uraenginthus angolensis @ $ 2.00* 
*600 HDS. GREEN-WINGED PYTILIA ----------------------- Pytilia melba @ $ 2.50 * 
*600 HDS. ORANGE-WINGED PYTILIA ------------------------ Pytilia afra @ $ 3.00* 
*300 HDS. PETER’S TWINSPOT -------------------- Hypargos niveoguttatus @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. GREEN TWISPOT --------------------- Mandigoa nitidula @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. RED-WINGED PYTILIA ---------------- Pytilia phoenicoptera @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. RED-BILLED FIREFINCH ------------- Lagonosticta senegalal @ $ 1.50* 
*800 HDS. AFRICAN FIREFINCH ------------------ Lagonosticta rubricata @ $ 1.50* 
*200 HDS. JAMESON’S FIREFINCH -------------- Lagonosticta rhodopareia @ $ 2.00* 
* 600 HDS. RED-FACED CRIMSONWING --------------- Cryptospiza reichenovii @ $ 4.00* 
* 600 HDS. ABYSINIAN CRIMSONWING ----------------- Cryptospiza salvadorii @ $ 4.00* 
* 600 HDS. SHELLEY’S CRIMSONWING -------------------- Crytospiza shelleyi @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. COMMON WAXBILL -------------------------- Elstrilda astrild @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. BLACK-RUMPED WAXBILL --------------------- Estrilda troglodytes @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. CRIMSON-RUMPED WAXBILL----------------------- Estrilda rhodopyga @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. BLACK-CHEEKED WAXBILL ------------------- Estrilda chamosyna @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. YELLOW- BILLED WAXBILL ---------------------- Estrilda melanotis @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. PURPLE GRENADIER ------------------------- Uraenginthus iathinogaster @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. ZEBRA WAXBILL ---------------------------------- Amandava subflava @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. AFRICAN QUILFINCH --------------------------- Ortygospiza atricollis @ $ 10.00* 
*600 HDS. BRONZE MANNKING ---------------------------- Lonchura cucullata @ $ 1.50* 
*600 HDS. AFRICAN SILVERBILL -------------------------- Lonchura cantas @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. GREY-HEADED SILVERBILL ----------------- Lonchura griseicapilla @ $ 4.00* 
*800 HDS. CUT-THROAT ------------------------------------ Amadina fasciata @ $ 2.00* 
*600 HDS*. *JAVA SPARROW ------------------------------- Paddaoryzivara @ $ 5.00* 
*300 HDS. CINNAMON-BREASTED ROCKBUNTING -------------- Emberiza tahapis @ $ 4.00* 
*300 HDS. GOLDEN-BREASTED BUNTING ---------------- Emberiza flaviventris @ $ 4.50* 
*600 HDS. YELLOW WHITE-EYE ------------------------- Zestrerops senegalensis @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. MONTANE WHITE-EYE ----------------------- Zostrerops poliogaster @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. ABYSSINIAN WHITE-EYE -------------------- Zostrerops abyssinica @ $ 4.00* 
* 500 HDS. COMMON BULBUL ------------------------------ Pycnomotus bahatus @ $ 7.00* 
*300 HDS. LONG-TAILED WIDOWBIRD ------------------ Euplectes progne @ $ 4.00* 
*200 HDS. JACKSON ’S WIDOWBIRD -------------------- Euplectes jacksoni @ $ 4.00* 
*300 HDS. RED-COLLARED WIDOWBIRD -------------- Euplectes ardens @ $ 4.00* 
*150 HDS. YELLOW-MANTLED WIDOBIRD ------------------ Euplctes marcourus @ $ 4.00* 
*150 HDS. MOUNTAINE MARSH WIDOWBIRD -------------- Euplectes psammocromius @ $ 4.00* 
*150 HDS. MARSH WIDOWBIRD ----------------------------------- Euplectes hatlaub @ $ 4.00* 
*600 HDS. WHITE-WINGED WIDOWBIRD ----------------------- Euplectes albinotatus @ $ 4.00* 
*200 HDS. FAN-TAILED WIDOWBIRD ---------------------------- Euplectes axillaries @ $ 4.00* 
*800 HDS. SOUTHERN RED BISHOP ----------------------------- Euplectes orix @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. NORTHERN RED BISHOP ---------------------------- Euplectes franciscanus @ $ 3.00* 
*800 HDS. ZANZIBAR RED BISHOP ----------------------------- Euplectes nigroventris @ $ 3.00* 
*200 HDS. YELLOW-CROWNED BISHOP ---------------------- Euplectes afer @ $ 3.50* 
*200 HDS. YELLOW BISHOP -------------------------------- Euplectes capensis @ $ 3.50* 
*600.HDS. RED-BILLED QUELEA ------------------------------ Quelea quelea @ $ 2.50* 
600 HDS*. RED-HEADED QUELEA ---------------------------- Quelea erythrops @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. CARDINAL QUELEA ------------------------------ Quelea cardinalis @ $ 2.50* 
*150 HDS. BROAD-TAILED PARADISE WHYDAH ----------- Vidua obtusa @ $ 3.00* 
*150 HDS. ACACIA PARADISE WHYDAH ---------------------- Vidua paradisaea @ $ 3.00* 
*150 HDS. STRAW-TAILED WHYDAH ------------------------ Vidua fischeri @ $ 3.50* 
*150 HDS. PIN-TAILED WHYDAH ----------------------- Vidua macroura @ $ 3.50* 
*600 HDS. BLACK-HEADED WEAVER ---------------- Ploceus cucullatus @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. SPEKE’S WEVER ------------------------ Ploceus spekei @ $ 2.50* 
*600 HDS. ORANGE WEVER ------------------------- Ploceus aurantis @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. PALM GOLDEN WEVER ---------------- Ploceus bojeri @ $ 3.00* 
*800 HDS. TANZANIA MASKED WEVER --------- Ploceus reichardi @ $ 3.00* 
*600 HDS. CHESTNUT WEVER ---------------------- Ploceus rubiginosus @ $ 5.00* 
*800 HDS. RED-BILLED BUFFALO WEVER ------------- Bubalornis niger @ $ 40.00* 
*600 HDS. WHITE-HEADED BUFFALO-WEVER ------------- Dinemellia dinemelli @ $ 40.00* 
*300 HDS. WHITW-BILLED BUFFALO-WEVER -------------- Bubalornis allbirostris @ $ 40.00* 
*300 HDS. YELLOW CROWNED CANARY ----------- Serinus canicollis @ $ 5.00* 
*300 HDS. AFRICAN CITRIL ------------------------- Serinus citrinelloides @ $ 5.00* 
*300 HDS. PAPYRUS SERIN ------------------------- Serinus koliensis @ $ 5.00* 
* 600 HDS. YELLOW-FRONTED SERIN ----------- Serinus mozambicus @ $ 7.00* 
*300 HDS. WHITE-BELLIED SERIN ---------------- Serinus dorsostriatus @ $ 5.00* 
*300 HDS. YELLOW-RUMPED SERIN ------------- Serinus atrogularis @ $ 3.00* 
*100 HDS. BRIMSTONE SERIN ------------------ Serinus sulphuratus @ $ 8.00* 
*300 HDS. GROSBEAK-SERIN ------------------ Serinus donaldsoni @ $ 8.00* 
*600 HDS. STREAKY-HEADED SERIN -------- Serinus gularis @ $ 6.50* 
*100 HDS. ORIOLE-FINCH -------------------- Linurgus olivaceus @ $ 35.00* 
*100 HDS. BLACK-WINGED FOREST ORIOLE ----------- Oriolus monacha @ $ 45.00 * 
*100 HDS. AFRICAN GOLDEN ORIOLE ------------------- Oriolus auratus @ $ 50.00* 
*100 HDS. RED-BILLED BUFFALO WEVER ------------- Bubalornis niger @ $ 40.00* 
* 300 HDS. YELLOW-BILLEDOXPECKER ---------------- Buphagus africanus @ $ 120.00* 
* 600 HDS. RED-BILLEDOXPECKED ------------------- Buphagus erythrorhnchus @ $ 120.00* 
*1,000 HDS. SHELLEY’S STARLING ----------------- Spreo shelleyi @ $ 15.00* 
*1,000 HDS. HILDEBRANDT’S STARLING ---------- Spreo hildebrandti @ $ 15.00* 
*2,500 HDS. SUPERB STARLING ---------------------- Spreo superbus @ $ 10.00* 
*1,000 HDS. FISCHER STARLING --------------------- Spreo fischeri @ $ 15.00* 
* 300 HDS. VIOLET-BACKED STARLING ----------- Cinnyricinclus leucogaster @ $ 35.00* 
*1,000 HDS. GOLDEN-BREASTED STARLING ------------- Cosmopsarus regius @ $ 35.00* 
* 600 HDS. ASHY STARLING ------------------------ Cosmopsarus unicolor @ $ 15.00* 
*1,000 HDS. WATTLED STARLING ------------------ Creatophora cinerea @ $ 35.00* 
* 300 HDS. COMMON STARLING ------------------- Sturnus vulgaris @ $ 20.00* 
*1,000 HDS. RED-WINGED STARLING -------------- Onychognathus morio @ $ 35.00* 
*1,000 HDS. GREATER-BLUE EARED GLOSY STARLING ----------- Lamprotornis chalybeus @ $ 35.00* 
*1,000 HDS. LESSER BLUE-EARED GLOSSY STARLING ------------ Lamprotornis chloropterus @ $ 25.00* 
*1,000 HDS. RED-AND-YELLOW BARBET ------------------ Trachyphonus erythrocephalus @ $ 45.00* 
*1,000 HDS. D’ARNAUD’S BARBET ---------------------- Trachyphonus darnaudii @ $ 25.00* 
* 100 HDS. PIED CROW --------------------------------- Corvus albus @ $ 100.00* 
* 100 HDS. WHITE-NECKED RAVEN --------------- Corvus albicollis @ $ 150.00* 
* 50 HDS. THICK-BILLED RAVEN ------------------ Corvus crassirostis @ $ 180.00* 
*1,000 HDS. HOUSE CROW -------------------------- Corvus splendens @ $ 45.00* 
* 500 HDS. RUFOUS-CROWNED ROLLER ------------ Coracias naevia @ $ 25.00* 
* 500 HDS. LILAC-BREASTED ROLLER ------------------ Coracias caudata @ $ 25.00* 
* 100 HDS. ABYSSINIAN ROLLER ---------------------- Coracias abyssinica @ $ 25.00* 
* 100 HDS. BARE-FACED GO-AWAY BIRD ----------- Corythixoides personata @ $ 75.00* 
* 50 HDS. WHITE-BELLIED GO-AWAY BIRD ----------- Corythixoides leucogaster @ $ 75.00* 
* 50 HDS. HARTLAUB’S TURACO ------------------ Turaco hartlaubi @ $ 100.00* 
* 50 HDS. LIVINGSTON TURACO -------------------- Turaco persa {livingstornii} @ $ 120.00* 
* 500 HDS. AFRICAN GREEN PIGEON -------------- Treron calva @ $ 50.00* 
* 500 HDS. PEMBA GREEN PIGEON ----------------- Treron pembaensis @ $ 60.00* 
*1,000 HDS. NAMAQUA DOVE ----------------------- Oena capensis @ $ 25.00* 
*1,000 HDS. TAMBORINE DOVE -------------------- Turtur tympanistria @ $ 30.00* 
* 500 HDS. RED-EYED DOVE --------------------- Streptopelia semitorquata @ $ 45.00* 
* 100 HDS. BRUCE’S GREEN PIGEON --------- Trevon waalia @ $ 65.00* 
*1,000 HDS. BLUE-SPOTTED WOODE DOVE --------- Turtur afer @ $ 50.00* 
* 500 HDS. EMERALD-SPOTTED DOVE --------------- Turtur chalcospitar @ $ 50.00* 
* 500 HDS. LEMON DOVE ------------------------------- Columba larvita @ $ 50.00* 
* 100 HDS. RED-EYED DOVE ---------------- Streptolpelia semitorquatta @ $ 60.00* 
* 100 HDS. AFRICAN MOURNING DOVE ------------ Streptolpelia decipiens @ $ 50.00* 
* 100 HDS. COLLARED DOVE ---------------------- Streptolpelina decaocto @ $ 50.00* 
* 100 HDS. SPECKLED PIGEON ---------------- Columba guinea @ $ 30.00* 
*1,000 HDS. AFRICAN WATTLED LAPWING -------------- Vanellua senegallus @ $ 65.00* 
*1,000 HDS. WHITE-HEADED LAPWING ---------------- Vanellua albiceps @ $ 60.00* 
*1,000 HDS. SPOT-BREASTED LAPWING ---------------- Vanellua melacephadus @ $ 60.00* 
*1,000 HDS. BLACKSMITH LAPWING ----------------- Vanellua armatus @ $ 75.00* 
*1,000 HDS. SPUR-WINGED LAPWING --------------- Vanellua spinosus @ $ 60.00* 
*1,000 HDS. BLACK-HEADED LAPWING ----------------- Vanellua tectus @ $ 60.00* 
*2,000 HDS. CROWNED LAPWING -------------------- Vanellua corrnomatus @ $ 40.00* 
*2,000 HDS. KITTLITZ’S PLOVER -------------------- Charadrius pecuarius @ $ 40.00* 
*2,000 HDS. THREE-BANDED PLOVER ------------ Charadrius tricollaris @ $ 40.00* 
* 100 HDS. TREE-BANDED COURSER -------------- Cursorius cinctus @ $ 40.00* 
* 50 HDS. SILVERY-CHEEKED HORNBILL ------------ Ceratogymna brevis @ $ 150.00* 
* 100 HDS. TRUMPETER HORNBILL ----------------- Ceratogymna bucinator @ $ 120.00* 
* 200 HDS. CROWENED HORNBILL ----------------- Tockus alboterminatus @ $ 45.00* 
* 200 HDS. PALE-BILLED HORNBILL --------------- Tockus pallidirostris @ $ 45.00* 
* 200 HDS. AFRICAN GREY HORNBILL ------------ Tockus nasutus @ $ 35.00* 
* 200 HDS. EASTERN YELLOW-BILLED HORNBILL ------------ Tockus flavirostris @ $ 150.00* 
* 200 HDS. VON DER DECKEN’S HORNBILL ----------------- Tockus deckeni @ $ 40.00* 
* 100 HDS. JACKSON ’S HORNBILL --------------------- Tockus jacksoni @ $ 45.00* 
* 500 HDS. RED-BILLED HORNBILL ------------------- Tockus erythrorhynchus @ $ 35.00* 
* 100 HDS. SOUTHERN GROUND HORNBILL -------- Bucorvus cafer @ $ 250.00* 
* 200 HDS. VULTURINE GUINEAFOWL ----------------- Acryllium vulturnum @ $ 120.00* 
* 100 HDS. CREASTED-GUINEAFOWL ------------------ Guttera pucherani @ $ 130.00* 
* 500 HDS. HELMETED GUINEAFOWL ------------------ Numida meleagris @ $ 65.00* 
* 100 HDS. YELLOW-NECKED SPURFOWL --------------- Flancolinus leucoscepus @ $ 75.00* 
* 100 HDS. GREY-BREASTED SPURFOWL ---------------- Flancolinus rufopictus @ $ 75.00* 
* 100 HDS. RED-NECKED SPURFOWL --------------------- Flancolinus afer @ $ 75.00* 
* 25 HDS. SPUR-WINGED GOOSE -------------------------- Piectropterus gambensis @ $ 250.00* 
* 500 HDS. EGYPTION GOOSE ----------------------------- Alopochen aegyptiacus @ $ 70.00* 
* 100 HDS. HADADA ------------------------------------- Bostrychia olivecea @ $ 120.00* 
* 200 HDS. SACRED IBIS ------------------------------- Threskiornis aethiopica @ $ 120.00* 
* 300 HDS. LESSER FLAMINGO -------------------- Phoenicopterus minor @ $ 150.00* 
* 200 HDS. GREATER FLAMINGOS --------------- Phoenicopterus rubber @ $ 200.00* 
* 100 HDS. AFRICAN SPOONBILL ----------------- Platalea alba @ $ 150.00* 
* 200 HDS. YELLOW-BILLED STORK --------------- Mycteria ibis @ $ 200.00* 
* 50 HDS. HAMERKOP ------------------------------ Scopus umbretta @ $ 75.00* 
* 200 HDS. BLACK-HEADED HERON ---------------- Ardea melanoucephala @ 120.00* 
* 100 HDS. MARABOU STORK ------------------------ Leptoptilos crumeniferus @ $ 250.00* 
* 50 HDS. PINK-BACKED PELICAN ------------------ Pelicanus rufescens @ $ 180.00* 
* 50 HDS. GREAT-WHITE PELICAN ------------------ Pelicanus onocrotarus @ $ 200.00* 
*I hope you can willing in doing this business.hope that we will be able to do the business together.* 
*Saguda Mahella Saguda* 
*MANAGING DIRECTOR*. ..........................:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

If anything...the spelling mistakes are quite funny !........left mantis...wonder if theres a right mantis too ??..lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, I'll take a trio of Vervet Monkeys, a couple of Servals & a Spotted Hyena please! :2thumb:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you sure thats all you want ?....Ill put the order through!! : victory::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, ok, throw in a small group of Dik Diks & a large male Olive Baboon!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I already have a couple of the spiders 8)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

the prices for the inverts are pretty realistic for a wholesale in the country of origin to charge a wholesaler here....but yeah..probably fake.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have had this list sent to me sevral times they are scammers 100% that cant provide any legal paper work


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know m8......i just wanted to chuck it up here for others so see/laugh at.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> Yeah i know m8......i just wanted to chuck it up here for others so see/laugh at.


So I'm not going to get my order??? :gasp:


----------



## Fatherted (Feb 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> So I'm not going to get my order??? :gasp:


......errr....yeah....of course you will..if you could send the cash to me i'll pay them for you !!:2thumb:....i'll have the money "resting in my account" until they need it !:whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

lol i only know 1 honest exporter from Africa and even then i would never place a order from them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> ......errr....yeah....of course you will..if you could send the cash to me i'll pay them for you !!:2thumb:....i'll have the money "resting in my account" until they need it !:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

I wonder if they can do a regular order of Gazelle's as I need some live food to feed the Borneo Clouded Leopard I bought from them last week.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I really wanted to get an aardvark


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

no body picked up on the fact he wants *to do the buisness* with the op then :lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatherted said:


> If anything...the spelling mistakes are quite funny !........left mantis...wonder if theres a right mantis too ??..lol


Haha, I laughed at that too, and the "giant brow mantis". Picturing a mantis with a huge monobrow, lol.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

lmfaooooooooooooooo monobrow comment killed me


----------



## Nizam (May 2, 2012)

*wanted bird*

hello guest my name is nizam, i'm from indonesia, I'm looking for a bird Golden Palm Weavers and Finches orange weaver if there is information that the bird sells large amounts of information to my email please [email protected]


----------

